# Problème installation IOS5 sur IPAD



## Leo127 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour amis MacGénération ! 

Comme tout le monde hier soir j'ai voulu installé IOS 5 sur mon IPAD mais lorsque tout est téléchargé il ne veut pas s'intaller , j'ai deja jailbreak certains appareils avec cette itunes , il est a jours 10.5 , cependant en regardant sur des forums , j'ai vu qu'il y a des problemes concernant les fichiers HOST , je me rapelle avoir modifié une ligne et j'ai peur que sa soit le probleme ! 
J'ai un Macbook pro avec le lion et j'ai installer aussi la derniere mise a jours. 

Voila le message quand j'essaye de le mettre à jours 

'' L'ipad "X" n'a pas pu être restauré. This device isn't eligible fort the requested build.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponse


----------



## paramorph (13 Octobre 2011)

J'ai exactement le même souci... je continues à chercher....


----------



## liltunechi (13 Octobre 2011)

bah retire les lignes de ton fichier hosts et essaye !


----------



## Leo127 (14 Octobre 2011)

Ben c'est ce que j'ai fais ! J'ai supprimé les fichiers hosts ! Mais maintenant j'ai un autre problème ! La barre de restauration se bloque a peu pres a 1 cm de la fin ! Sa me rend dingue ! En plus je ne peut plus utilisé mon IPAD ! Mais je pense vraiment que c'est un probleme avec mon ordi parce que quand j'essaye de le faire chez un ami sa marche !


----------



## Twiduc (14 Octobre 2011)

J'avais le même problème avec un itune sous windows...
Après plusieurs tentatives, et reboot d'itune, cela a fini par passer...

Persistez... et soyez patients ^^


----------



## Leo127 (14 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour ta reponse ! Mais je peut pas etre patient je bosse avec mon Ipad ^^! 
Mais le problème c'est que j'ai 9000music sur Itunes , si je le desinstalle et que je le remet , je vais tout perdre ?


----------

